# Buying seeds



## 1ManMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

Where does everyone get thier seeds from?  What is the best website?  I'm willing to pay the extra cash to get legit seeds that will not only all germinate but that will also resemble the strain I purchased?

What are some of your guys favorite strains?  I want to try 4 strains, hoping to get about 5 females from each.  What strains yeild the most?.. I heard true Blue Berry can yeild a lot due to it's ability to handle a lot of stress, so it can be topped a bunch of times... is this true?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 12, 2007)

Doc Chronic is the most raved around here. (freebies sometimes included)
Seed Boutique.....great for prices (freebies included)
Nirvana.....Prices (link above takes you to nirvana "jock horror" ad)
Aliengrowshop had a happy customer here posting in this section

Amsterdam seeds had a bad report a couple of times.


----------

